# Kroger Turkey Quality - Is it good?



## hagewood91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Kroger has their brand of turkey on sale this week in my area for .59/lb. I end up having to smoke 3 for Thanksgiving and was wondering if the quality of Kroger's turkey was as good as any other?


----------



## troutman (Nov 14, 2017)

Probably the same as any other commercial turkey, probably made by Butterball or some other national brand.  They do inject them with oil and liquids to pump up the moisture and flavor.  If I use these birds (which I have gotten away from) I wet brine them.  Hopefully the brine displaces anything I don't want in the bird.  But that's my opinion.  Sure they will be good so good luck and Happy Turkey Day !!


----------



## hagewood91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks Troutman! What brand/kind of turkey are you using? I am open to suggestions and opinions!


----------



## troutman (Nov 14, 2017)

I always have my butcher get me a fresh one on order.  Little more expensive but cheaper than a heritage bird.  Fresh means its a blank canvas that I can treat my way.  I wet brine and inject.  I also spatchcock for a more even cook.  Good luck.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 14, 2017)

If you live East of the Mississippi, this company sells good stuff.
https://www.bellandevans.com


----------



## hagewood91 (Nov 14, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> If you live East of the Mississippi, this company sells good stuff.
> https://www.bellandevans.com


 Indeed I do!!! My uncle actually works for Whole food too and is the butcher so maybe he can get me a deal! I will check it out! Thanks!


----------

